# Mudguards For Boardman Hybrid



## edwardd67 (11 Feb 2011)

Looking to fit mudguards to my Boardman hybrid .
Can anyone recommend any ?

Cheers
ED


----------



## bauldbairn (12 Feb 2011)

One of our members(HJ) has the Crud Road Racer MKII's fitted to his Croix de Fer that runs the same 700 X 28 tyres that we have on our Boardmans. I have a Pro and I'm concidering fitting them too - they're available from Chain Reaction Cycles for £27 but I'm sure most shops have them.

HJ has pictures of his bike on his Flicker site(I think).


Crud Road Racer MkII's max tyre fitting 28mm(manufacturers rating).


----------



## domjon (13 Feb 2011)

I've got sks chromoplastics on mine...45mm road version fit with minimal tweaking...leaves clearance for up to 35mm tyres.

very pleased with em.


----------



## l4dva (13 Feb 2011)

I think the crud road racers are brilliant!! 

I have them on my boardmans, you can hardly see them on the bike (when moving) and when your not moving they actually look really cool in comparison to the standard type of mud guards.

I have the original versions that will only work with 23mm tyres but if the newer version has clearance for the wider tyres that your hybrid has then i would deff buy them!


----------



## PaulSecteur (13 Feb 2011)

If you go for the cruds then you need at least 5mm of clearence under the front and rear brakes, and between the rear wheel and the seatpost, 4mm is tight!


----------



## bauldbairn (16 Feb 2011)

domjon said:


> I've got sks chromoplastics on mine...45mm road version fit with minimal tweaking...leaves clearance for up to 35mm tyres.
> 
> very pleased with em.




Nice pics - how do you find the larger off road/cross tyres on the bike? Is the road handling still ok or has it been compromised? Did you change the crank arms yourself - there different to mine?


----------



## domjon (16 Feb 2011)

Mine is the pro ltd, slightly different spec hence the different crank arms.

I put the cross tyres on primarily 'cos I wanted a bit more stability during the winter months but I think I'll probably keep them on year round now...'been really impressed with them. There's a really ropey cycle path on one of my alternative routes to work and I ride canal towpaths a fair bit in the summer...that kind of riding was virtually impossible on the stock maxxis tyres...well, not impossible because I did do it but it was pretty dicey, more from the high pressure they ran at rather than the width or tread tbf. Having the cross tyres makes the bike a hell of a lot more versatile and there really isn't that much of a price to pay in terms of on-road performance. They haven't affected the time of my commute noticably...they're still quick and if anything grippier than the maxxi's which I thought were fairly skittish on anything other than virgin tarmac. If I'm absolutely honest the bike doesn't quite fly up the hills like it used to but overall it's worth the trade off for me.

They were only a tenner a piece so worth getting a pair just to try really. (Schwalbe CX Comp)


----------



## bauldbairn (17 Feb 2011)

domjon said:


> Mine is the pro ltd, slightly different spec hence the different crank arms.
> 
> I put the cross tyres on primarily 'cos I wanted a bit more stability during the winter months but I think I'll probably keep them on year round now...'been really impressed with them.



I had a look at a Pro ltd when I bought my Pro and they both had the same cranks at that time - but I believe there were clearance problems and some of the cranks were rubbing off the chainstays. Yours is maybe a modded one? To be honest I've never seen two the same - mine came fitted with the Ritchey Pro/WCS kit that should've been on the Ltd(instead of Comp) and with a Suntour front mech instead of Shimano.

Think I'll get a set of CX tyres for cycle track miles - something with good puncture protection. To be honest I've been surprised buy the Maxxis's performance as they get slated on some other sites - but I only really ride my Boardman in the dry(my other bike has full mudguards). I bought a set of Continental Gatorskins as replacements but haven't needed them yet.


----------



## domjon (17 Feb 2011)

agree about the maxxis, terrible reviews but I thought they were a damn good tyre, only had one puncture and thought they had decent grip in both wet and dry...they were just a bit too bumpy for me on crappy road surfaces...as you'd pretty much expect from 120psi.

Yet to have a puncture on the schawlbe cx comp...superb tyre for a tenner.


----------



## WelshSossy (6 Jun 2012)

Hello, new to the forum. I have just bought a Boardman Hybrid Comp, and have also purchased the Crud RoadRacer MkII's. I have fitted the rear mudguard on fine, but I am havin trouble with the front mudguard. Due to the position of the front mech brake I can't attach the arms to the bottom of the front fork. The mudguard catches the wheel and detaches itself. Has anyone overcome this? Is it possible to attach a bracket etc to the hole at the top of front forks.

If not what mudguards would fit easily, and look good. Pics are most welcome. Would be grateful for some advice.


----------



## loyalblue (11 Jan 2015)

Welsh, did you eventually get a mudguard to fit? 

I've got the mx comp 2014 and having trouble with the front one too.


----------

